# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Río Chillar

## aberroncho

El Río Chillar se encuentra entre los términos municipales de Nerja y Cómpeta. Nace a más de 1200 metros de altitud en la sierra de la Almijara.

Su recorrido transcurre casi íntegramente por un profundo desfiladero de mármoles dolomíticos y es un lugar muy popular entre senderistas y amantes de la naturaleza.

Comenzamos el recorrido en el pueblo de Nerja, bajo el puente de la autovía y a poco más de medio Km nos encontramos con una pequeña Central Hidroeléctrica (C.H.Chillar) a la cual se accede por el mismo cauce del Río.

Tiene todas las pintas de tener un Grupo de Turbina Pelton porque el caudal de salida es pequeño y un salto muy grande, pero al estar cerrada no pudimos acercarnos a ella.





Desde aquí  hacía arriba  todo el recorrido es dentro del cauce y con la dificultad de andar con agua hasta los tobillos o un poco más arriba.









Una pequeña represa artificial nos permite remojarnos  y tener un pequeño descanso.






.../...

----------


## aberroncho

La parada es muy corta y seguimos hacia arriba contemplando los maravillosos paisajes que se nos van presentando.











Un pequeño pero a la vez grave problema se me presentó. Se me despegó la parte delantera de la suela y era casi imposible andar dentro del agua de esta manera. Mis compañer@s de viaje me dieron vida y con sus calcetines pude terminar el recorrido sin problemas.










.../...

----------


## Luján

Eso de las suelas que se sueltan me resulta familiar  :Wink:

----------


## aberroncho

> Eso de las suelas que se sueltan me resulta familiar


Eso se ve que es muy normal cuando estás metido en agua porque a lo largo del recorrido que hicimos se veían multitud de zapatillas con la suela despegada y al comienzo/término de la ruta es impresionante la cantidad de zapatillas que hay tiradas.
Mi suerte fue que a medida que se rompía un calcetín me iban dando otro y así aguanté hasta el final.

Bueno, voy con otra tirada de fotos.

----------


## aberroncho

Continuamos subiendo por el cauce y disfrutando del entorno.















Al llegar a esta cascada, después de recorrer unos 7 km y casi tres horas desde que comenzamos la ruta, nos bañamos y nos preparamos para la vuelta. 






Mañana termino el reportaje con otras dos tiradas de fotos.

----------


## aberroncho

Un lugar maravilloso para bañarse con el agua cristalina y un poco fría.





Comenzamos la vuelta esta vez a un ritmo más rápido porque se acercaba la hora de la cerveza y la comida.









Todo un lujo pasear por un desfiladero con las paredes de mármol.








.../...

----------


## aberroncho

Esta es una de las zonas más bonitos de este Río.

















Con estas fotos terminamos el recorrido por el Río Chillar. Al final hicimos alrededor de 15 km y unas 5,5 horas y las piernas acusaron el esfuerzo.

----------


## Varanya

¡Que coincidencia! Hice la misma ruta el pasado 17 de Agosto y tenía un montón de fotos pendientes de seleccionar para colgarlas. Veré si merece la pena subir alguna, porque tu reportaje es espectácular.

Nosotros subimos algo más arriba, hasta el azud desde donde desvían el agua para el canal y la central. Esas quizás si aporten algo nuevo. Cuando tenga algo de tiempo las añadiré.

La ruta es muy recomendable y no es nada complicada. Se puede hacer con niños sin problemas, al menos hasta las zonas de baño, luego se complica un poco. Eso si, hay que mentalizarse de que vas a tener los pies bajo el agua en gran parte del recorrido y llevar el calzado adecuado. Unos bastones también ayudan bastante.

Saludos

----------


## aberroncho

Yo la hice el lunes 12 de agosto porque en fin de semana me dijeron que había mucha gente y entre semana estaba más tranquilo. A ver si nos pones esas fotos de donde no llegamos porque seguro que serán buenísimas.

Nosotros prometimos volver otro año a este río y al Río Higuerón que está muy cerca, en Frigiliana que también me han hablado muy bien de esa ruta ( http://www.malagaenelcorazon.com/ini...-en-frigiliana )

----------


## Varanya

Bueno aquí van mis fotos. Las primeras coincidirán bastante con las de aberroncho, pero no me puedo resistir a colgarlas.

El inicio de la ruta:



Desagüe del canal después de la central:









Quién descifre el mensaje gana premio:



A partir de aquí ya hay que resignarse a ir con los pies mojados de continuo:





Desfiladeros:





Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

Pequeña piscina formada por un muro de piedras:



Mariposas intimando:



Más cañones:





Otra charquita:



Vegetación por doquier:



Cerca de la zona de baño:



Cascadas y pozas de la zona de baño:







Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

Pasada la zona de baño, donde para casi todo el mundo, el camino se complica un poco, pero las vistas son preciosas:











Por fin llegamos al azud:



Ya no subimos más, aunque todavía se podía continuar:



Vaso de decantación del azud, rejillas desbastadoras y compuerta del aliviadero:



Por aquí se desvía el río hacia la central:



Vista hacia la presa:



Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

Comienzo del canal hacia la central:



La presa:











Túnel desde la presa hacia el canal:



Compuerta del aliviadero:



El aliviadero:



Muro del azud:



Sigue...

----------


## Varanya

El aliviadero:



Camino de vuelta:











Y con esto termina la ruta. Nosotros hicimos unos 20 Kilómetros (entre ida y vuelta).

Animaros a hacerla, que merece la pena. Pero recordad que no se debe recorrer si hay previsión de lluvias, porque os podéis llevar un buen susto.

Saludos

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Varanya por estas fotos.....al menos he podido ver el azud y el canal de agua de la central.

----------

